# Update - Carly



## Ruth Goode (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry I've not been here for a while, I got busy with Carly starting at Nursery that took up most of my time! And my laptop broke too  :-(
Carly started Nursery in September, it went well then it's backfired Carly became scared to go to Nursery, she will kick and scream then we all get scared of her level, we the staffs at Nursery and I think she's scared of getting hypo without me as she wouldn't let go of me (it's hard being a single mum, no father involved and apart from my sons my family are far away) I felt so alone.  I'm glad to say things got better this week I had to let Carly run bit high and bite the bullet and left her in Nursery and walk away (only to reception!!) 
I still wait at Nursery because the staffs there aren't not trained, yet *sigh* DSN are going back to push them along once Carly is settled again.
I'm sure things will get better sooner or later, got to keep smiling  until I get a new laptop I will reply to other parents comments but I like to say warm welcome to all the new parents here.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks fr the update - I'm sorry to hear that Carly is finding things difficult, it must be really hard for you  I hope that the nursery staff get trained up soon so that things can become a bit more relaxed for you


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 25, 2011)

I fully appreciate the diabetes adds a whole new dimension, but as a childminder I can tell you with confidence that loads of children start playgroups/nurseries/schools really confidently at first, then a few weeks in suddenly seem to develop an aversion to going/being left.  That's _without diabetes to contend with._I have seen it time and time again, and once mum is out of sight they normally settle really quickly.  Of course with the diabetes I do understand your worries of it affecting her levels.

I do hope you get the staff trained as soon as possible, then you can make a hasty exit each day (best in the long run) and I'm sure Carly will soon settle and have a wonderful time.  Hang on in there, it's only a temporary blip.


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 25, 2011)

Ruth Goode said:


> Sorry I've not been here for a while, I got busy with Carly starting at Nursery that took up most of my time! And my laptop broke too  :-(
> Carly started Nursery in September, it went well then it's backfired Carly became scared to go to Nursery, she will kick and scream then we all get scared of her level, we the staffs at Nursery and I think she's scared of getting hypo without me as she wouldn't let go of me (it's hard being a single mum, no father involved and apart from my sons my family are far away) I felt so alone.  I'm glad to say things got better this week I had to let Carly run bit high and bite the bullet and left her in Nursery and walk away (only to reception!!)
> I still wait at Nursery because the staffs there aren't not trained, yet *sigh* DSN are going back to push them along once Carly is settled again.
> I'm sure things will get better sooner or later, got to keep smiling  until I get a new laptop I will reply to other parents comments but I like to say warm welcome to all the new parents here.



did you not think about a child minder i think that it would be better  it would be more one to one experience and could give her more attention like at home ?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ruth Goode said:


> Sorry I've not been here for a while, I got busy with Carly starting at Nursery that took up most of my time! And my laptop broke too  :-(
> Carly started Nursery in September, it went well then it's backfired Carly became scared to go to Nursery, she will kick and scream then we all get scared of her level, we the staffs at Nursery and I think she's scared of getting hypo without me as she wouldn't let go of me (it's hard being a single mum, no father involved and apart from my sons my family are far away) I felt so alone.  I'm glad to say things got better this week I had to let Carly run bit high and bite the bullet and left her in Nursery and walk away (only to reception!!)
> I still wait at Nursery because the staffs there aren't not trained, yet *sigh* DSN are going back to push them along once Carly is settled again.
> I'm sure things will get better sooner or later, got to keep smiling  until I get a new laptop I will reply to other parents comments but I like to say warm welcome to all the new parents here.



Thanks for letting us know about Carly. I know how hard it is being a single parent and its so demanding.  It must be even more demanding for you, on your own, but I'm sure you are doing everything right as you are obviously a caring and loving mum.  My grandaughter Grace has been going to a Nursery for a few weeks now( she was 3 in September) and is enjoying it. Grace didn't start at the Nursery until all the staff were trained in her Diabetes care, maybe she was one of the lucky ones, or maybe its because of social problems that we all had to deal with this year. 

Good luck and I hope Carly goes from strenght to strenght and things improve for you both very soon  Sheena x


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi, sorry to hear it is not running too smoothly at nursery. 

Just to say it is slow progress here too regarding the teachers taking over, gets me down some days as it highlights to me the attention Millie does need at this young age, the respect this condition needs and the trust we need to have in others to look after her properly. 


Hopefully before too long it will all slot into place for the staff, their confidence will hopefully help Carly feel secure without mummy needing to be there too!

take care


----------

